# 2008 Bassmaster Classic CONTEST!



## Jim (Feb 21, 2008)

Who is going to win it? Pick the Winner and win a package of Sweet Beavers!

You can only enter up until Friday Feb 22, 2008 7:00 AM....FIRM!

1. Casey Ashley, Donalds, S.C.
2. Todd Auten, Lake Wylie, S.C.
3. Mike Baskett, Salem, Oreg.
4. Tommy Biffle, Wagoner, Okla.
5. Stephen Browning, Hot Springs, Ark.
6. Brent Chapman, Lake Quivira, Kansas
7. Jeff Coble, Beaufort, N.C.
8. John Crews, Salem, Va.
9. Boyd Duckett, Demopolis, Ala.
10. Edwin Evers, Talala, Okla.
11. Todd Faircloth, Jasper, Texas
12. Jeff Freeman, Max Meadows, Va.
13. Jay Fuller, Kingston, Okla.
14. Greg Hackney, Gonzales, La.
15. Brent Haimes, Mazeppa, Minn.
16. Charlie Hartley, Grove City, Ohio
17. Timmy Horton, Muscle Shoals, Ala.
18. Mike Iaconelli, Runnemede, N.J.
19. Alton Jones, Waco, Texas
20. Kelly Jordon, Mineola, Texas
21. Steve Kennedy, Auburn, Ala.
22. Kotaro Kiriyama, Moody, Ala.
23. Gary Klein, Weathford, Texas
24. Jeff Kriet, Ardmore, Okla.
25. Jamie Laiche, Gonzales, La.
26. Bobby Lane, Lakeland, Fla.
27. Chris Lane, Winter Haven, Fla.
28. Jared Lintner, Arroyo Grande, Calif.
29. Chris Loftus, Bloomfield, N.Y.
30. Aaron Martens, Leeds, Ala.
31. Mike McClelland, Bella Vista, Ark.
32. Ish Monroe, Hughson, Calif.
33. John Murray, Phoenix, Ariz.
34. Takahiro Omori, Emory, Texas
35. Cliff Pace, Petal, Miss.
36. Clark Reehm, Russellville, Ark.
37. Skeet Reese, Auburn, Calif.
38. Derek Remitz, Madison, Ala.
39. Scott Rook, Little Rock, Ark.
40. Fred Roumbanis, Auburn, Calif.
41. Terry Scroggins, Palatka, Fla.
42. Kevin Short, Mayflower, Ark.
43. Matthew Sphar, Pavilion, N.Y.
44. Gerald Swindle, Hayden, Ala.
45. Peter Thliveros, Jacksonville, Fla.
46. Richard Watson, Plattekloof, S. Africa
47. Kevin Wirth, Crestwood, Ky.
48. Dave Wolak, Wake Forrest, N.C.
49. Mike Wurm, Hot Springs, Ark.
50. Kevin VanDam, Kalamazoo, Mich. 


Since Im not part of this, I want Roumbanis or G-man Swindle.


Pick First, second, and third place exactl (like in horse racing) and you will get $50 worth of baits.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 21, 2008)

How many selections do we get? Can we pick a winner and a runner-up?


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> How many selections do we get? Can we pick a winner and a runner-up?



There can only be one winner! 8) 

Second place is the first loser!


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2008)

Changing the rules thanks to waterwings!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 21, 2008)

You sure you don't mean Feb. 22? :lol: 



> You can only enter up until Friday Jan 22, 2008 7:00 AM....FIRM!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 21, 2008)

Jim said:


> Changing the rules thanks to waterwings!



Glad to assist  . So we can pick a winner and the first loser?


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Changing the rules thanks to waterwings!
> ...



A winner 

and a winner, second and third.


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2008)

Bubba said:


> You sure you don't mean Feb. 22? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> > You can only enter up until Friday Jan 22, 2008 7:00 AM....FIRM!



LOL It's early! :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is my Trifecta:

16, 7 and 19

Can I box it?


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's mine:

1. #50, Kevin VanDam
2. #47, Kevin Wirth
3. #30, Aaron Martens

8)


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are mine in order:

21. Steve Kennedy, Auburn, Ala. 
30. Aaron Martens, Leeds, Ala. 
50. Kevin VanDam, Kalamazoo, Mich.


----------



## DahFISH (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll go with

1 #14. Greg Hackney 
2 #08. John Crews
3 #17. Timmy Horton

8) 8) [-o<


----------



## slim357 (Feb 21, 2008)

first Skeet Reese(37)
second Tommy Biffle(4)
third Ish Monroe (32)


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 21, 2008)

#2
#48
#1


----------



## shamoo (Feb 21, 2008)

18-------Ike
50-------Kevin VanDam
44-------Gerald Swindel


----------



## shizzy (Feb 21, 2008)

Let's see...



38---Remitz
50---KVD
2---Auten


----------



## Nickk (Feb 21, 2008)

1st Timmy Horton, Muscle Shoals, Ala. 
2nd Kevin VanDam, Kalamazoo, Mich. 
3rd Casey Ashley, Donalds, S.C.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 21, 2008)

1st - 50
2nd - 47
3rd - 18


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 21, 2008)

Well I wanted BILL DANCE to win but.....

1st #30 Aaron MArtens
2nd #44 Gerald Swindle
3rd #34 Takahiro Omori


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 21, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> 1st - 50
> 2nd - 47
> 3rd - 18



We're synched on our 1st & 2nd choices, lol


----------



## shortfish (Feb 21, 2008)

1 mike mcclelland
2 KVD
3 casey ashley home water hope he doesnt screw it up


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 21, 2008)

1. Casey Ashley, Donalds, S.C (Same state as me)

17. Timmy Horton, Muscle Shoals, Ala. (Muscle Shoals has got the swampers, ooh, ooh, ooh, and they've been known to pick a song or two)

37. Skeet Reese, Auburn, Calif. 

In order ^


----------



## mtnman (Feb 21, 2008)

This has caused me to think to much and I had a brain meltdown. Well here goes nothing!

1- #37 Skeet Reese
2- #1 Casey Ashley
3- #9 Boyde Duckett

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 21, 2008)

> This has caused me to think to much and I had a brain meltdown. Well here goes nothing!



I agree with you mtnman, there is really no way to pick the winner of the classic, its all luck.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 21, 2008)

1) Skeet Reese
2) KVD
3) Aaron Marten


----------



## Gamefisher (Feb 21, 2008)

1, 37. Skeet Reese, Auburn, Calif.
2, 38. Derek Remitz, Madison, Ala.
3, 14. Greg Hackney, Gonzales, La.


----------



## little anth (Feb 21, 2008)

Edwin Evers
Gerald Swindle
Aaron Marten


----------



## ky_madman (Feb 21, 2008)

Kevin Wirth 
Terry Scroggins 
Skeeter Reese


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 21, 2008)

#1- Boyd Duckett
#2-Timmy Horton
#3-Kelly Jordan
(Just think,my name will be up there some day 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 21, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> alumacraftjoe said:
> 
> 
> > 1st - 50
> ...



LOL... I guess great minds think alike! :lol:


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Alright, I really don't have a clue, but here goes.

1st - Casey Ashley
2nd - Keven Vandam
3rd - Steve Kennedy

Lotta guys from the local board are going. Some guys are working the sponsors booths, as we have a lot of high end tackle pro team members on my local lake, and we even have one guy who was asked to be the camera driver. BASS is paying for all expenses for him, plus giving him a few goodies, and in return, he takes his boat, and drives a camera man around. He gave a report of todays practice day. He helped launch all the pros boats, and then he picked up Gerald Crawford, who is the older cameraman with the gray beard for those that are familiar with BASSes camera operators. BTW, he wasn't allowed to give out any info on who they talked to, and what they were fishing, so it is still fair for me to enter this contest  , but he did mention that the pros were very open to the camera man on what they were fishing, and how they were using it. Right after it is over, we will have a fairly detailed report on it. 

I would absolutely love that opportunity. Heck, I would love to just go to the weigh in, even though I favor FLW, over BASS. And of course, the year that it is close enough for me to go, I can't. Funny how that works.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 21, 2008)

11. Todd Faircloth, Jasper, Texas


----------



## Zman (Feb 22, 2008)

1) 50. Kevin VanDam, Kalamazoo, Mich. 
2) 1. Casey Ashley, Donalds, S.C. 
3) 44. Gerald Swindle, Hayden, Ala.


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 22, 2008)

1) 21. Steve Kennedy, Auburn,
2) 40. Fred Roumbanis, Auburn, Calif.
3) 38. Derek Remitz, Madison, Ala.


----------



## whj812 (Feb 22, 2008)

Here are my choices!

1. 19. Alton Jones

2. 45. Peter Thliveros

3 38. Derek Remitz




this is an edit.....lol im too late!!


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2008)

*No more Entries Allowed for this one!*


Whj812 gets to slide because he was up all night with the newborn.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2008)

whj812 said:


> Here are my choices!
> 
> 1. 19. Alton Jones
> 
> ...




Your in for this one! You had an excuse! :wink:


----------



## little anth (Feb 22, 2008)

watch the weigh in


https://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/live/index


----------



## little anth (Feb 22, 2008)

https://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/classic/news/story?page=b-tourn-bass-blog-day-one


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2008)

If it ended today, Esquired would be the winner!


Day 1 Standings


----------



## Gamefisher (Feb 22, 2008)

Jim said:


> If it ended today, Esquired would be the winner!
> 
> 
> Day 1 Standings



The kicker is, I'm guessing he pulled those names out of his.......


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2008)

Gamefisher said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > If it ended today, Esquired would be the winner!
> ...



Of course he did!


----------



## WVfishing (Feb 23, 2008)

1. 50
2. 18
3. 30


----------



## Popeye (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, I missed out on the deadline for this one. In a previous post I said Hackney and VanDam. Never thought about 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Was only guessing the winner. Wouldn't even want to hazzard a guess. Maybe Iaconelli but that's just because that's the only other familiar name to me.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2008)

Jim said:


> Gamefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



Even worse Gents - I never even looked at the names, at I just picked three numbers at random :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whj812 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> DAY TWO LEADER BOARD
> 
> 
> https://proxy.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/members/ldr/leaderboard?tournamentId=843
> ...



Watch out!!!! Altons on a TEAR!!!!!!!! Its gonna be a close weigh in tomorrow!!


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2008)

I forced myself not to look at this post and just watched the weigh in! Its anyones game tomorrow!

If Hartley didnt lose that fish, this could of been different. WOW!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 24, 2008)

yea i didnt look at the weight-ins till i watched the show, sadly the guy i picked for 3rd finished 50th, what happen ish pull it together. Other two are still alive but prob not goin make a move to the top.


----------



## whj812 (Feb 24, 2008)

Alton is at the top right now in the weigh in!!!!!! WOOT


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 24, 2008)

KVD: 3rd place. Not a bad finish


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats WHJ! Way to pick em


----------



## whj812 (Feb 24, 2008)

esquired said:


> Congrats WHJ! Way to pick em



Thanks!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 24, 2008)

esquired said:


> Congrats WHJ! Way to pick em



Ditto on the congrats!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 24, 2008)

get the man some beavers, i think i lost cuz after i picked him everone else picked skeet to, nice pick whj812


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2008)

whj812 said:


> Alton is at the top right now in the weigh in!!!!!! WOOT




Congrats man! Nice pick!

The beavers will go out this week!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 25, 2008)

Way to go WHJ, Congrats, looks like your on a winning streak :wink:


----------



## whj812 (Feb 25, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Way to go WHJ, Congrats, looks like your on a winning streak :wink:



I know...Its usually not that way!!! I need to hit the lake while it lasts!!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 25, 2008)

on your way to that lake you might want to buy a lottery ticket also, I hope this streak continues for you my friend


----------



## whj812 (Feb 25, 2008)

shamoo said:


> on your way to that lake you might want to buy a lottery ticket also, I hope this streak continues for you my friend



Thanks!!!


----------



## whj812 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks again to Jim for putting on this contest!!! I cant wait to get the beavers, they look like a good lure.


----------



## little anth (Feb 25, 2008)

dont worry they are

congrats :wink:


----------



## SMDave (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations WHJ. Enjoy them beavers!


----------



## shizzy (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice job WHJ!


----------



## mtnman (Feb 28, 2008)

Good deal dude! Congrats.. I hope the streak last for a while for ya.


----------

